# Bristol to London Route



## mattlandells (28 Jun 2009)

Hi,

This summer myself and a couple of friends are planning to cycle from Bristol to London across 2 days, stopping overnight near Reading.

Was just wondering if anybody had done this and if any of you had any advice on which route we should take? I am a little unsure about using the A4 or cycle paths, as we are on road bikes and so I think some of the towpath is out 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2009)

Some of the tarmac on the A4 west of Newbury is teeth-loosening. Other than that it's not a problem, although I'd recomend going through Mildenhall (pron. Myanll) and Ramsbury by way of relief from the traffic, and leaving the A4 at Twyford to go across to Windsor, although I wouldn't know the best route from Windsor to central London.


----------



## User482 (29 Jun 2009)

The A4 is generally ok, but you could take a much more pleasant route using NCN4 - check out the Sustrans website.

Reading is much further than halfway from Bristol to London (about 80 miles IIRC).


----------



## Brains (29 Jun 2009)

I did the route and followed the Sustrans route wich runs along the towpath of the Kennet and Avon canal for much of the route

We did Reading to Hungerford on one day and then Hungerford to Bradford on Avon 2nd day and then onto Bath and Bristol and hom by train 3rd day

There is a Sustrans map you can buy of the entire cycle route, a lot more pleasent than the A road route. The K&A canal has pubs at every lock ....


----------



## andym (29 Jun 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> although I wouldn't know the best route from Windsor to central London.



Follow the NCN Thames Valley route, through Windsor Great Park and then along the Thames all the way into central London. This route also links with the Kennet and Avon.


----------



## mattlandells (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks all for your replies 

Thanks for the tip on mileage User482, looking at it myself we'll probably do Bath - London, finishing in Richmond Park

As to those who have cycled NCN 4, what's the surface like? Suitable for road bikes?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Brains (29 Jun 2009)

NCN4 is suitable for road bikes for much of the length, get the maps, so you know where you can turn off the NCN4 and go on local roads nearby


----------



## Yellow Fang (29 Jun 2009)

I'm not sure it's worth following NCN4 myself, especially not on road bikes. Apart from the tow paths, there are quite a few cross country sections and paths you have to share with pedestrians. On the Kennet you also have lots of fishermen and the odd slippery wooden bridge. It's also not that well sign posted. I tried following it back home from Chertsey on Sunday and took a number of wrong turnings before abandoning it. The A4 is more direct, but it's quite busy and not very scenic. If you have the time, I would recommend plotting a route that makes use of the B roads running parallel to the A4. Many of these are reasonably scenic and not too busy.


----------



## Bigtwin (29 Jun 2009)

mattlandells said:


> stopping overnight near *Reading*.
> 
> any advice on which route we should take?



past Reading.....


----------



## mattlandells (30 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> past Reading.....



Don't worry, I meant my house, about 7 miles from Reading


----------



## style over speed (5 Jul 2009)

if you're still after a route listen to the bike show podcast from resonance fm; Jack Thurston rode the other way, London to Bristol but reckoned he'd found a very pleasant route and said he'd put details of it on their website:

http://thebikeshow.net/london-to-bristol-part-two/

and 

http://thebikeshow.net/london-to-bristol-part-one/

London to Bristol (part one)	29:44	22/06/2009	Part one of a ride from London to Bristol, in which presenter Jack Thurston is guided by listeners to the show. First stop is St ...


----------

